# Digital Timer Hack: Minutes to Seconds



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

My misting system seconds timer recently stopped working. While searching for a replacement, I came across a hack that transforms a digital minutes timer to seconds timer. The advantage is that minutes timers are cheaper than seconds timer and more readily available. 
If you have a soldering iron, this is a very simple process. 


> *Chicago Electric Digital Timer Hack: Seconds Resolution*
> 
> This modification takes a cheap digital appliance timer -- like the one used to turn your Christmas lights on and off -- and modifies it to enable scheduling ON/OFF to the nearest SECOND.
> This hack is poorly documented so I figured I post what I know here.
> ...


This hack was created by Spencer Clegg and you can see his blog entry here.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Success!
Got one of these timers on Harbor Freight for $10 and modified it as per instructions. 
I asked the hacker if any other digital timer would work and he is not sure, so just use this specific model. 
Be aware that the soldering pads under C7 are surprisingly small. Be precise. 
Here are my pictures. 



































The hacking took less than 10 minutes. 
I already tested it and it works just like my previous misting system timer. Even the display looks familiar. 
Let's see how long the hacked one lasts.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is pretty awesome. Thanks JP


----------



## easttex (Oct 29, 2012)

Peoples' ability to ingeniously modify everyday objects for particular uses never ceases to amaze me. This is pretty awesome.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder how many the guy sondered wrong till he figured it out? Lol. Great research JP.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

This is awesome! I love harbor freight, all the coupons, and the freebies 

Thanks JP.


----------

